# Mehrere Karten-Teile per Programm nahtlos zusammenfügen



## mingelburns (3. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Wie kann ich mehrere, nicht unbedingt immer gerade eingescannte, Teile einer Karte nahtlos zusammenfügen?

Kennt da jemand ein gutes Programm, mit dem man 2D-Bilder automatisch zusammenheften kann, am besten natürlich Freeware! Mit Photoshop ist das ja wahrscheinlich nicht möglich  

Gruß
mingel


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Juni 2004)

Ich kenne leider so kein Freewareprogramm, aber wieso ist das mit PS nicht möglich? Klar, es ist ein wenig Arbeit, aber ich wüsste keinen Weg drum rumzukommen. (ich bin auch jemand der immer möglichst wenig Arbeit sucht und wenn ich noch 2 Stunden vorher überlegen muss wie ich mir die Arbeit erleichtere *gg*)

Also ich würde einfach die verschiedenen Kartenteile in verschiedene Ebenen legen und dann mit Transformieren in die richtige Position drehen. Falls es dann noch diese Unschönen Übergange gibt etwas weichzeichnen oder mit dem Reperaturpinsel nachhelfen.
Dürfe so eigentlich machbar sein, falls die Karten nicht allzu schräg und "komisch" eingescannt sind.

Sonst: http://www.map24.de 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## mingelburns (3. Juni 2004)

Ja, aber der Weg zu Fuß dauert mir dann doch zu lange, auch wenn es naürlich so möglich wäre.

Sind nämlich mehrere Teile, die ich wieder passend zusammensetzen möchte und da dauert dieser Weg dann doch etwas lange...

Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem solchen Programm und kann mir dieses nennen/empfehlen.

Gruß
mingel


----------



## docma (3. Juni 2004)

Bei den Digicams sind doch immer programme dabei wo die Panoramafotos zusammenfügen, das sollte eigentlich mit jedem Bild funktionieren, ist aber allerdings nicht das genäuste


----------



## Mythos007 (3. Juni 2004)

Welche Photoshop Version nennst Du denn Dein eigen?
In Photoshop CS gibt es eine solche Funktion, ob sie nun
bei Deinem speziellen Problem sich als hilfreich erweisen
würde kann ich erst beurteilen, wenn ich ein Paar Beispiel
Kartenausschnitte zugesicht bekommen habe...

mfg Mythos007


----------



## sondermann (3. Juni 2004)

Fotos können in Photoshop automatisch freigestellt und ausgerichtet werden. Wählen Sie "Datei"_> "Automatisieren"_> "Fotos freistellen und gerade ausrichten". (Zitat aus der Online-Hilfe PS CS) Das habe ich aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass PS das nicht immer gleich macht und dann muss doch wieder manuell angepasst werden.

Ich achte immer darauf, dass die Einzelteile gerade auf dem Scanner liegen, zur Not werden sie mit Klebestreifen befestigt.

In PS liegen die Teile auf einzelnen Ebenen (Arbeitsfläche ist schön gross). Die Ebenen werden transparent geschaltet, die Teile hingeschoben und die Ebenen wieder auf eine reduziert.


----------



## da_Dj (3. Juni 2004)

Notfalls muss man eben hinteher noch einmal ein wenig Hand anlegen, aber ansonsten ist das kein Problem mit Photoshop [warum wird dann eigentlich ausgerechnet hier ins Forum gepostet, wenn man es ohne PS machen möchte? ] 

@ Sondermann, nimm Tacker, das hält besser oO


----------



## The Cube (6. Juni 2004)

Unter Panoramafactory  kriegst du so ein Programm, weiss aber nicht, ob das was für dich ist.


----------

